# Im 10 days past my period and High BBT?



## BumbleBeeMom

Hi ladies, i was wondering if any of you have gone through this... i am 10 days past my period and my temperature (BBT) is still high.Ive had a little cramp here and there the past 2 days and slightly tender breast but no other symtoms. My husband and i have sex without protection but he always pulls out before a release ... Im afraid to go get a test because id love to be pregnant and a negative result will crush me...so im waiting to see more symtoms and hoping that this waiting time will help me to adjust to the possibility of me being pregnant or not. Can anyone give me some insight on this? Thanks


----------



## overcomer79

you BBT is still high then things seem promising. The only sure way to know is test. Good luck xx


----------



## BumbleBeeMom

Im hoping i am ... my husband is super stressed and would prefer not to have a child at this time, but i know if we are pregnat it will take time for him to adjust... so i will do the test at the end of this week and see if i am expecting.... =)


----------



## BumbleBeeMom

By the way my legs have also been hurting and i feel a tingling sensation in the my legs.... weird- i dont know if it has anything to do with my temperature... Can stress affect BBT? what can affect BBT?


----------



## overcomer79

It certainly can.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Factors-that-affect-temperatures-.html

I hope you get the result and I'm sure if you are, that your OH will come around. We waited and then it took us 3 years plus to have our first. Sometimes I wonder what would have happened if we didn't wait if you know what I mean.


----------



## BumbleBeeMom

I have been emotionally stressed and worked out excessively in the beginning of February... the last time i had my menstrual cycle was the end of January... has anyone ever missed their cycle like me.. and found out they were not pregnant?


----------



## tmr1234

If your BBT is high after 18DPO i would bet that you are preg but the only way to know is by doing a test


----------



## BumbleBeeMom

I went to get my legs checked yeasterday and the Dr. said that he cannot do xrays on my legs unless i first get HcG test done... so yesterday i got my test done.... now i am waiting for the test results now.:winkwink:


----------



## JessPape

This was how mine was when I found out I was pregnant.....


----------



## JessPape

My right leg also tingled from 5 weeks pregnant up in till 18 weeks prengnat....


----------



## overcomer79

any updates?


----------



## BumbleBeeMom

No reply from the doctor, which means the results were negative:nope:... and my menstrual cycle started yesterday in the evening, its been pretty normal.. so im not pregnant:cry: Im going through alot of emotional and mental stress lately maybe that contributed to the late cycle.


----------



## JessPape

stress can definitly cause issues with you cycle, and cause a higher temp.. I actually skipped a few cycles due to stress last year.


----------

